# Iltis Replacement vehicle



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Oct 2003)

Does anyone have the pictures or a link to where I can find them.  Thanks.


----------



## A_Berry (26 Oct 2003)

Try This:

 http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101-vehiltis.htm 

A_Berry


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Oct 2003)

Thanks for that.


----------

